# Inexpensive bulk ammo question?



## doublelunger (Sep 17, 2008)

Where do you guys get inexpensive bulk ammo for rifles like .223's? I've looked at Cabela's and Sportsman Guide and they've got some decent deals but I was wondering if anybody knew of any cheaper places? I'm just using it in my semi-auto .223 for short distance shooting so it doesn't have to be "the good stuff".


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

doublelunger said:


> Where do you guys get inexpensive bulk ammo for rifles like .223's? I've looked at Cabela's and Sportsman Guide and they've got some decent deals but I was wondering if anybody knew of any cheaper places? I'm just using it in my semi-auto .223 for short distance shooting so it doesn't have to be "the good stuff".


I don't buy bulk rifle ammo but I've never found *good *bulk (Rem.UMC) pistol ammo cheaper than what Wal-Mart sells it for.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to Ar-15.com. There is a forum devoted to ammo sales, commercial as well as private. Also much info on there about the quality of various surplus ammo.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

HERES A GOOD PLACE TO GET IT AT

http://www.ammoman.com/


----------



## MIdude (Sep 20, 2007)

I just bought 500 rounds of Federal American Eagle 55 grain FMJ for $200.00 at Randy's Hunting Center in Bad Axe. Was impressed with how well they shot out of my S&W MP 15. Midway has them on sale for $196.99 now as well. Good luck.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Try this place. www.cheaperthandirt.com 
All kinds of surplus ammo and some good deals.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Good luck finding "cheap" blasting ammo right now. Most suppliers are sold out of anything that might be for guns that may become banned (.223, 7.69x39, etc..) Same goes for hi-cap mags and other cool mil surp items.....


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Good luck finding "cheap" blasting ammo right now. Most suppliers are sold out of anything that might be for guns that may become banned (.223, 7.69x39, etc..) Same goes for hi-cap mags and other cool mil surp items.....


 $150 for 500 rds .223, seems to be the going price now. No trouble finding it at that price. The market will level itself out once the panic subsides.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

doublelunger said:


> Where do you guys get inexpensive bulk ammo for rifles like .223's? I've looked at Cabela's and Sportsman Guide and they've got some decent deals but I was wondering if anybody knew of any cheaper places? I'm just using it in my semi-auto .223 for short distance shooting so it doesn't have to be "the good stuff".


:lol::lol:No such thing anymore.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Macker13 said:


> $150 for 500 rds .223, seems to be the going price now. No trouble finding it at that price. The market will level itself out once the panic subsides.


$6.00 a box? Where? Wolf?


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

should we be buying American to support the workers?


----------

